# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  "Ноль входящие в СНГ" от Мегафона.

## melody

Своих абонентов мегафон решил видимо порадовать перед новым годом. Кто собирается уезжать в гости или просто так в страны СНГ, могут подключить себе опцию "Ноль входящие в СНГ" и собственно входящие будут бесплатны. Прочитала в их блоге - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0389655&type=1
Мне такая акция нравится, кто любит поговорить очень даже выгодно.

----------

